# Spro Red Arc



## paderborner87 (17. September 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach der Spro Red Arc 10200 oder 10300, weiß Jemand wo ich die zu nem guten Preis herbekomme oder hat sonst Jemand von euch connections und kann mir weiter helfen ??


----------



## slowhand (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

|schlaf:gähn...


Schuldigung, aber zur Red Arc findet man wirklich ALLES über die Suchfunktion. Und nach aktuellen Angeboten durchforstet man das Netz, obwohl bei den Arcs von Angeboten eher abzuraten sein soll... Wegen erheblicher Qualitätsschwankungen. Und die 1A-Modelle gehen bestimmt nicht als Angebot weg...


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Lass blos die Finger von Sonderangeboten bei der Red Arc!!!! - wir hatten uns vor kurzem drei Stück für 75€/Stück bestellt - alle drei hatten gravierende Mängel (Schgwergängig/unrunder Lauf / "harte" Stellen) Alle drei Rollen wurden zurückgeschickt. Wir haben zwar das Geld zurück bekommen, aber auf den Transportkosten sind wir sitzengeblieben 
Als "Ersatzrolle" wurde u.a. eine Twinpower 2500FB gekauft - die läuft tadellos


----------



## Feeder-Freak (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Ich ahbe meine für 50 Euro beommen . War aber auch nicht von nem Händler sondern von ner Privatperson. Also ich kann nicht ber magelnde Qualität bei Angeboen sprechen...#6


----------



## hotte50 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Lass blos die Finger von Sonderangeboten bei der Red Arc!!!! - wir hatten uns vor kurzem drei Stück für 75€/Stück bestellt - alle drei hatten gravierende Mängel (Schgwergängig/unrunder Lauf / "harte" Stellen) Alle drei Rollen wurden zurückgeschickt. Wir haben zwar das Geld zurück bekommen, aber auf den Transportkosten sind wir sitzengeblieben
> Als "Ersatzrolle" wurde u.a. eine Twinpower 2500FB gekauft - die läuft tadellos



na Martin, Du lässt aber auch keine Gelegenheit aus um deinen Frust loszuwerden #d

mal ganz im Ernst, nimmst Du dich eigentlich noch selber Ernst..? :q:q:q

Nur mal so nebenbei......ich habe in meinem Anglerleben schon gut und gerne 2 Dutzend Schimanos gekauft, darunter auch die von Dir als SuperDupperDing gepriesene......und stell dir vor, die ging an den Händler zurück, weil sie eine Macke hatte...#6 ebenso eine Twin Power 4000 FA. #6

dagegen habe ich 2 RedArc 10300 (vom gleichen Händler wie Du und dein Kumpel, allerdings als Angebot für 49,99 das Stück) und 2 10400er, bei hier Ortsansäßigen Dealern gekauft. Alle 4 sind Top !!!!  Null Probleme. 

Natürlich habe ich auch diverse Shimanos welche Top sind..auch die Twin Power....FA Modelle #6

und stell dir vor.....ein Freund von mir hat sich einen Sündhaft teuren Mercedes gekauft...die Karre war laufend in der Werkstatt. Bis er die Nase voll hatte und das Fahrzeug nach viel Trödel mit Mercedes zurückgab. Und was nahm er als Ersatz...?  einen Mercedes, welcher richtig Schnieke war und keine Probleme bereitet. 

Was will ich dir damit sagen......?????

.....ach das weißt Du schon selber...


----------



## hotte50 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



paderborner87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich bin auf der Suche nach der Spro Red Arc 10200 oder 10300, weiß Jemand wo ich die zu nem guten Preis herbekomme oder hat sonst Jemand von euch connections und kann mir weiter helfen ??



Guck mal bei der Gummitanke vorbei, der hat gute Preise

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?AnbieterID=3576&Seite=frameset.htm&PKEY=AC6E


----------



## duck_68 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



hotte50 schrieb:


> na Martin, Du lässt aber auch keine Gelegenheit aus um deinen Frust loszuwerden #d
> 
> mal ganz im Ernst, nimmst Du dich eigentlich noch selber Ernst..? :q:q:q
> 
> ...




War ja fast klar, dass von Dir wieder mal so ein toller Komentar in meine Richtung kommen musste...

Nebenbei bemerkt, ICH nehme mich noch ernst, aber von einem Streithansel wie Dir könnte ich das nicht behaupten|rolleyes

Wenn Dir meine Nase nicht passt, kannst Du ja die Ignorierfunktion nutzen und musst keine hochgeistigen Ergüsse zum Besten geben....


Wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe#h#h


OT - Ende



Frag' übrigens mal Angel Det, was er von Arc Sonderangeboten hält scheint wohl was dran zu sein....


----------



## hotte50 (17. September 2007)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> War ja fast klar, dass von Dir wieder mal so ein toller Komentar in meine Richtung kommen musste...
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt, ICH nehme mich noch ernst, aber von einem Streithansel wie Dir könnte ich das nicht behaupten|rolleyes
> nana.....es sieht wohl eher so aus als wenn Du keinen Gegenwind verträgst. Macht aber nix....
> ...



Martin, das Du mich nicht magst ist mir klar. Musst Du auch nicht. Was hochgeistige Ergüsse angeht, werde ich deine Klasse nie erreichen. Oder findest Du es besonders cool, ein Produkt oder einen Händler generell schlecht zu machen, nur weil Du armer Kerl Pech hattest...;+

das, mein lieber ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach völlig daneben. Noch dazu wenn Du einen förmlichen Racheakt startest und in jedem Thread, wo jemand eine Frage bezüglich Kaufentscheidung stellt, das gleiche abgedroschene zum Besten gibst...#d 

Pech mit einem Produkt kann jeder mal haben, egal um welches Produkt es sich handelt. Deswegen alles und jeden schlecht machen, ist unterstes Niveau. Wer im Versand kauft nur um Geld zu sparen muss halt damit rechnen. Deswegen kaufe ich zum Beispiel speziell Angelrollen nur noch, wenn sie vor dem Kauf in die Hand genommen werden können. Meine beiden hochpreisigen und defekten Shimanos waren jedenfalls noch Versandkäufe und keine Angebote. 

Allerdings würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, Shimano-Rollen deswegen schlecht zu machen oder zu behaupten, angeblich wären Angebote mit mangelhafter Ware gleichzusetzen.


----------



## JakobS (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

jaalla


----------



## crazyFish (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



JakobS schrieb:


> jaalla


Muss man jetzt nicht verstehen oder??? |uhoh:


----------



## JakobS (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

ne sry ich wollte nur meine berichte abgucken und habe keinen gefunden und wusste nicht wie man das sonst macht,weil da ja dann immer steht wenn man einen bericht geschrieben hat;weitere berichte abgucken

sry
mfg jakob


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Nachdem ich deinen Post ein paar mal gelesen habe meine ich da raus zu erkennen, dass du dieses Thema abonnieren wolltest. D.h. wenn ein neuer Eintrag kommt siehst du das in deiner Benutzerkontrollzentrum (btw was ein bescheuerter Name), richtig?

Wenn ja dann musst du beim nächste Mal keinen sinnfreien Post machen sondern dafür gibts oben eine Option siehe ma hier:

http://img297.*ih.us/img297/8669/tippdw3.png​
Wichtig: Auf der nächsten Seite ist dann noch ein Button den must du unbedingt drücken damit das Abo startet, Schande über mich denn ich habe dass ein paar Mal vergessen und mich dann gewundert ;-).


----------



## 23kingpin (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

ebay 85 euronen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 23kingpin (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

hat jemand nen paar tips zur barweilermühle ???????????????????????????????????


----------



## crazyFish (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

@23kingpin 
wenn du diese forellenanlage meinste versuche es im Raubfisch/Forellenteil des Forums, aber bemühe ma vorher die Suchfunktion, da solltest du mehr finden als die die Leute spontan antworten können.

Und um ma wieder ontopic zu werden.

Gestern für 87€ bei meinem Haus - und Hofhändler und zwar ganz bewusst die paar Euro mehr ausgegeben um Freundlichkeit, Hilfsbereitschaft und die vielen kleinen Tipps zu würdigen.


----------



## JakobS (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

man bekommt die red arc bei moritz auch schon ab 50euros!!!!


----------



## donlotis (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



JakobS schrieb:


> man bekommt die red arc bei moritz auch schon ab 50euros!!!!



Schnurlaufröllchen, ick hör' Dir schleifen...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Dirk30 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



JakobS schrieb:


> man bekommt die red arc bei moritz auch schon ab 50euros!!!!



Kann mal einer hier nen Link vom Moritz reinsetzen. Und zwar für Onlineshop.
Danke !


----------



## duck_68 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Moritz versendet nicht


----------



## peitscher (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

versuch es mal hier unter diesem link:

http://www.nb-angelsport.de/assets/own/Webflyer 2008.pdf

sie kostet nur 55 euro und das is ein echt super preis will sie mir auch holen zu der aktion.

gruß


----------



## magic feeder (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

also ich hatte die red arc am wochenende mal in der hand und so toll finde ich die gar nicht


----------



## Pascal94 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

www.pro-fishing.de
103000 für 64,99


----------



## Knödel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

kauf dir lieber ne andere, die rolle ist schwer und sieht billig aus.


----------



## David Schmauder (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Hey Leute was für eine Stationärrolle würdet ihr zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch,Forelle & Döbel nehmen ?????
-Spro Red Arc (welche Größe???)
               ODER
-Balzer Outlaw Kawa ??  

Ich bitte um Antwort ! 
GRUß DAVE


----------



## Steph75 (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



David Schmauder schrieb:


> Hey Leute was für eine Stationärrolle würdet ihr zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch,Forelle & Döbel nehmen ?????
> -Spro Red Arc (welche Größe???)
> ODER
> -Balzer Outlaw Kawa ??
> ...


 
Auf jeden Fall die Red Arc.....
Ich kann die große Aufregung über die Arcs absolut nicht nachvollziehen. Ich selber habe drei Stück, die älteste davon hat schon fünf Jahre auf dem Buckel, und die hat schon einiges mitgemacht: Jiggen mit Gummifischen, Hornhecht und Wolfsbarschangeln im Salzwasser, Hechtangeln in Schweden und sogar schon Schleppfischen(allerdings mit recht kleinen Wobblern). DIE ROLLE LÄUFT BIS HEUTE ABSOLUT PERFEKT.
Dazu kommt noch das unschlagbare Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Es gibt meines Wissens nach, keine Rolle für unter hundert Euro in der Qualität der Red Arc....
Ich hab mir vor zwei Wochen die Gold Arc gekauft, kostet allerdings 140 Euro, macht bisher aber ebenfalls nen sehr guten Eindruck....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*



David Schmauder schrieb:


> was für eine Stationärrolle würdet ihr zum Spinnfischen auf Barsch,Forelle & Döbel nehmen ?????


Hängt von der angedachten Schnur ab:
sehr dünnes und weiches Geflecht ist nicht so gut bzw. wirklich tüdelsicher mit der RedArc zu fischen, alles andere schon. 
Harte Fireline z.B. geht super, mit Monofil läuft alles erstklassig.
Als Alternative für dünn+weich-Geflecht eine Applause,BlueArc-7/8000,BlackArc, die tun das besser. 
(Zauber, BlueArc-9000, Alubraid  sind wie RedArc.)

Streich die Balzer.


----------



## David Schmauder (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

*Vielen Dank erstmal*

* 
Die Red Arc habe ich jetzt auch, allerdings die 10100 ! 
@ Nordlichtangler ich habe dazu noch die Berkley Nanofil gekauft und die Balzer Diabolo Spin 25 mit einer Länge von 2,10m ! 
Kann man mit der RED ARC 10100 auch auf Zander angeln oder ist die zu klein ? 
*


----------



## pietzi (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Spro Red Arc*

Die Spro Red Arc kannst du für alles nehmen. Ok lassen wir mal grosse Karpfen aussen vor. Zum Spinnfischen würde ich eher die kleinste Version verwenden und zar mit Power Pro Schnur. Etwas besseres gibt es derzeit wohl kaum. Habe ich bei Ebay schon gute Angebote gesehen. Da gibt es die Red Arc im Schnitt für 69 Euro rum. Der Eine da hat die Arc schon mit Power Pro Schnur drauf. Oder guckst Du hier...
http://angelsport-angeln.de/ecombas...d=256&XTCsid=348a74e397cb1c8f0e361e1fb390ca50


----------

